# Fractured 2/3 bones in my elbow....



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it must be the year of the elbow or something...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/slam-section/53306-elbow-dislocation-ouch.html


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

say it isn't so.


----------

